

Legible and efficient SQL, with CTEs - ThatMightBePaul
http://www.iron.io/blog/2015/09/legible-efficient-sql-with-ctes.html

======
jgavris
Legible? Absolutely. But it's important to keep in mind that CTE's are
optimization fences. Optimizations like predicate pushdown are not currently
available. More complicated queries may benefit from being rewritten with
subqueries.

